# Main line machine for sale



## jtrooter1 (Nov 30, 2011)

Hello everyone i have up for sale a DM55 mainline machine with autofeed, 3/4 hp baldor motor, enclosed jumbo poly reel, 100ft of newer hollow core with no kinks. Bought unit new in 09. Machine is a beast and works great just lookin for another setup to get thru smaller bathroom doorways. Let me know if your interested before I put it on ebay. Asking $1600.00 obo plus shipping at buyers expense. Thanks


----------

